# Problème d'affichage TV LCD samsung et macbook pro unibody



## daguins (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros soucis.
J'ai acheté récemment le nouveau macbook pro 15" unibody avec le raccord display port pour brancher à mon écran de tv.

Avec mon PC cela fonctionne niquel toute fois avec le macbook pro non.
L'ordinateur le reconnait : il marque "Samsung" mais quand je zappe avec "source" je ne vois pas le beau bureau du mac...

Comment faire ?
Car je souhaitais regarder un film depuis mon macbook sur mon écran de tv lcd....


----------



## daguins (15 Novembre 2008)

personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## daguins (15 Novembre 2008)

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs résolutions différentes mais rien ne fait, mon LCD n'affiche pas le bureau de mon macbookpro 

si cela peut aider, j'ai un écran LCD 82" Samsung avec le nouveau macbook pro 15" unibody
si vous souhaitez des infos afin de m'aider je vous les donnerai volontier !


----------



## tux (9 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas la réponse, mais j'ai le même problème avec ma télé Samsung 82cm (LE32R86) et mon Macbook avec l'adpatateur vga/mini-displayport.
La télé fonctionne avec un iBook. Et le MacBook n'a aucun problème si je le branche sur une autre marque de télé (lcd sony) ou un écran externe.
Si quelqu'un à la solution, merci d'avance. Je cherche de mon coté...


----------



## daguins (10 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le même modèle justement mais ne t'inquiète pas j'ai eu par téléphone le technicien APPLE et il m'a dit que les ingénieurs travaillent actuellement sur une MAJ !
Le technicien qui me l'a dit est un technicien apple de haut niveau.


----------



## tux (12 Décembre 2008)

J'ai eu un petit espoir avec les mises à jour  firmware d'hier. Mais malheureusement, ça ne change rien


----------



## daguins (12 Décembre 2008)

Et non faudra être encore patient l'ami !


----------



## nikolo (12 Décembre 2008)

vous avez activé la recopie video pour que le bureau s'affiche sur la tele?


----------



## daguins (12 Décembre 2008)

bien sur que oui.
C'est un uniquement un problème de reconnaissance matériel !
Ne t'inquiète pas j'ai fais tous les tests possibles seul et avec un technicien APPLE niveau 4 ou 5.

C'est vraiment un problème de reconnaissance du téléviseur à cause de certains protocole d'affichage.
Les ingénieurs d'APPLE travaillent actuellement sur un mise à jour qui permet à OSX de reconnaitre notre bon vieux samsung 32" !


----------



## julien51 (12 Décembre 2008)

Il est prévu que la prochaine version de leopard (10.5.6) améliore la comptibilité avec les ecrans externes. Perso j'ai le même soucis chez mes parents avec leur lcd Samsung....sauf quand je choisis une resolution ridiculement petite (mais j'ai un vieux mbp)


----------



## gondawa (30 Décembre 2008)

salut, j'ai également une tv samsung et le mb pro unibody.
 Pour rassurer certains .. tout fonctionne!

EN fait, je laisse toujours mon adaptateur connecté a un câble vga à la télévision (sans laisser le mac connecté dessus). Et j'ai remarqué qu'en zappant les sources, ma tv détecte quelque chose sur la source PC. "Ok, il doit y avoir de l'électronique embarquée d'où le prix plus élevé que l'ancien câble mini-dvi>vga".

J'ai branché mon mac dessus et hop nickel, le bureau est bien là.

Hier soir, je branche l'ordi alors que je regardais un autre poste, et en changeant les sources... plus de source PC détectée ! humm, j'ai débranché l'adaptateur de mon mac (mais pas du câble reliant la tv), j'ai changé de source en me mettant sur la source PC, reconnecté mon adaptateur et miracle, mon bureau mac est de retour.

Il y a bien un petit problème mais très facilement contournable


----------



## yakuzayang (5 Janvier 2009)

J'ai aussi le meme probleme sur un écran lcd samsung LE 32A336 (82cm) je n'explique pas le probleme j'ai exactement le meme probleme que daguins! Y a t-il eu une mise a jour?


----------



## daguins (5 Janvier 2009)

yakuzayang a dit:


> J'ai aussi le meme probleme sur un écran lcd samsung LE 32A336 (82cm) je n'explique pas le probleme j'ai exactement le meme probleme que daguins! Y a t-il eu une mise a jour?



nan malheureusement toujours pas
peut-être que les développeurs apple sont également dans l'impasse mais bon...


----------



## yakuzayang (5 Janvier 2009)

ouai, sa reste assez gênant... ils nous font acheter un adaptateur a 29 et sa ne fonctionne pas sur toute les TV  j'espère qu'ils vont trouver une solution :s


----------



## daguins (5 Janvier 2009)

j'espère aussi car ça coute chère !!!!


----------



## ybook (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Peut être bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de macbook unibody  et de lcd samsung.
J'ai commander l'adaptateur mini display vga pour brancher mon mac a mon lcd samsung le37a676 et impossible d'avoir quoi que se soit, je telephone à apple apres 45mn au tel dsl on a plus rien a vous proposer.
Donc me suis lancer à la recherche d'une solution que j'ai fini par trouver la voici : 

se connecter au menu cacher de samsung(je vais donner l'etape pour mon modele je ne c est pas si il est identique par tout): 

télé allumer appuyer sur menu puis eteindre la télé
une foi éteint appuyer sur info puis menu puis mute et rallumer la télé 
a ce moment la un menu apparaît 
choisissez option faite ok vous aller arriver a un autre menu choisissez PC Ident avec la flèche qui descend et passer le a OFF et la miracle sa fonctionne 

J'espere en avoir aider.


----------



## daguins (21 Janvier 2009)

haaa j'espère vraiment que cela fonctionne 
dès que je rentre chez moi je cours tester !!!!!!


----------



## daguins (23 Janvier 2009)

j'ai réussi a aller dans menu, j'ai trouvé PC IDENT, j'ai mis OFF mais bon cela ne fonctionne pas avec mon macbook unibody 15"


----------



## yakuzayang (26 Janvier 2009)

Alors pr moi j'ai pas trouvé le pc ident dans le menu caché, par contre, je me suis mis sur la source PC (dans le menu caché j'ai appuyé sur source) et la Paf mon écran mac Oo
Le probleme c'est que mon mac passe bien sur la tv mais l'écran "aucune source" persiste! je suppose que le pc ident permet d'éviter sa mais impossible de le trouver :/ Vous pouvez m'aider?

Par contre une fois la tv remise "normal" le pc n'est plus accéssible

Je ne sais pas si vous avez comme moi mais j'ai 
1. Option table (service)
2. WB Adjust
3. Information
4. advanced Menu (peu pas y accéder)

Edit: Sa yé je l'ai trouvé et sa marche super!!! Merci


----------



## ybook (30 Janvier 2009)

Daguins vérifie bien que la résolution que tu as choisi pour ton samsung soi bien supporter par la TV sinon tu auras toujours l'écran noir je me suis fait avoir au début.
Et au cas si sa ne fonctionne pas vérifie que tu es bien le dernier firmware de cher samsung.


----------



## daguins (30 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai essayer pratiquement toutes les résolutions possibles....
En ce qui concerne du firmeware du samsung je ne sais pas comment le modifier ...


----------



## yakuzayang (6 Février 2009)

tu as essayé de faire comme j'ai fait? aller dans le menu caché et changer la course jusqu'à la source pc? voir déja si sa marche comme sa?


----------



## daguins (7 Février 2009)

Oui oui mais ça n'a rien changé pour moi malheureusement


----------



## desagregator (7 Février 2009)

merci ybook, ta manip fonctionne au poil ! Merci


----------



## daguins (8 Février 2009)

c'est pas juste moi cela ne fonctionne absolument pas !
je vois l'image pendant 2sec et ensuite écran noir !


----------



## tux (12 Février 2009)

Je te rassure, pour moi ça ne marche toujours pas non plus malgré la solution proposée.
Au mieux, je vois l'image pendant 1 seconde. Pas très pratique...


----------



## daguins (12 Février 2009)

idem


----------



## thesphere (24 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

LE37R86BD + Macbook pro unibody même avec l'astuce du menu caché impossible d'afficher une image sur mon beau Samsung.

J'arrive à faire apparaitre une image pendant 1 secondes mais il disparait pour un écran noir ...

Je désespère. quelqu'un à t'il avancé sur le sujet ou a t'il des news ?


----------



## daguins (25 Février 2009)

J'ai retéléphoné à APPLE j'ai eu un techosss niveau 4  et en fait ba ils sont toujours dans les choux ...


----------



## thesphere (27 Février 2009)

c'est qd même incroyable cette histoire de fous ... j'ai une Dell Vostro 1710 et pas de probleme ... idem avec le portable d'un ami un Pbell. Ya que mon zolie macbook avec lequel cela ne fonctionne pas ! j'ai encore refait des essais ce soir et rien à faire


----------



## daguins (17 Mars 2009)

voici la solution

Apple distribue une mise à jour firmware aux propriétaires de Mac équipés d'un port mini DisplayPort (tous ceux lancés depuis octobre dernier). Il n'intéressera néanmoins que ceux utilisant un adaptateur pour écrans VGA. Des problèmes de stabilité de l'image (ou pas d'image du tout) s'étaient fait jour dans cette configuration. 

ATTENTION : pour que apple update montre la mise à jour il faut que votre télé et le mac soit relié à l'adaptateur


en plus ça marche


----------



## thesphere (19 Mars 2009)

daguins a dit:


> voici la solution
> 
> Apple distribue une mise à jour firmware aux propriétaires de Mac équipés d'un port mini DisplayPort (tous ceux lancés depuis octobre dernier). Il n'intéressera néanmoins que ceux utilisant un adaptateur pour écrans VGA. Des problèmes de stabilité de l'image (ou pas d'image du tout) s'étaient fait jour dans cette configuration.
> 
> ...



Je confirme j'ai fait la maj cet apres midi en rentrant j'ai connecter mon samsung dessus et oo surprise cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Julien83 (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour , 

Je remonte ce post car j'ai quelques questions à propos de la liaison entre le Macbook Pro 13' et une TV Samsung (LCD TV - Model : *LE19B450*). 
Je voulais donc savoir si : 

-Est-ce possible de relier mon MBP à ma TV Samsung notamment pour visionner mes films ? 
-J'ai lu qu'il fallait un câble VGA or moi j'ai une sortie HDMI, je vous ai fais une photo de l'arrière de ma TV, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le câble à prendre ? 
-Les bugs cités précédemment persistent-ils toujours aujourd'hui ? Si oui, y a t'il des solutions ? 

Je sais que je demande pas mal de chose, mais je n'y connais absolument rien en ce qui concerne la liaison entre (TV-MBP). 

Arrière de ma TV Samsung :






Merci, 
Julien.


----------



## wajohid (10 Septembre 2011)

ybook a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Peut être bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de macbook unibody  et de lcd samsung.
> J'ai commander l'adaptateur mini display vga pour brancher mon mac a mon lcd samsung le37a676 et impossible d'avoir quoi que se soit, je telephone à apple apres 45mn au tel dsl on a plus rien a vous proposer.
> ...


merci Ybook pour ton aide tu m'as etais d'un grand secours mais petit probleme il y a pas le son sur tv lcd 40 pouces sortie audio a partir de mon macbook pro 13" svp encore un coup de pouce


----------

